# Pied de sol pour HomePod



## nemrod (29 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un HomePod qui est dans ma chambre, c'est disproportionné car je en m'en sers que pour la radio depuis que j'ai arrêté mon abonnement Apple Music pour Spotify.

Avec l'arrivé de la version Mini, je me verrais bien en acheter un second pour ma TV via mon Apple TV 4K mais je n'ai pas suffisamment de place sur le meuble TV, je ne trouve quasiment aucun support à poser sur le sol, si quelqu'un a une référence ?

Merci & bonne soirée


----------



## Madalvée (29 Novembre 2020)

Il n'y a qu'un modèle disponible sur Amazon, et il est vendu par 2. Pas de choix.


----------



## nemrod (29 Novembre 2020)

Ton lien m'amène sur la page d'Amazon


----------



## iBaby (30 Novembre 2020)

En fait, n’importe quoi peut faire l’affaire : un guéridon, un pied d’enceinte, ou un « pied HomePod » sur Amazon...


----------



## nemrod (30 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> En fait, *n’importe quoi *peut faire l’affaire : un guéridon, un pied d’enceinte, ou un « pied HomePod » sur Amazon...



Non


----------



## ScapO (30 Novembre 2020)

Slt,

Pied d'enceinte Apple Homepod Blanc

Support pour Haut-Parleur - Apple HomePod


----------



## nemrod (30 Novembre 2020)

J'ai vu, merci


----------

